# Nice Striped bass, Lake Weiss



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

I went on a quick fishing trip this afternoon. I was there for maybe 15 minutes, and had caught 2-3 small white Bass, when there was a big boil on the waters surface. I made a good cast with a Gay Blade lure, and hooked something big. After a 20 minute fight on 8# line I landed this Striped Bass. It was the biggest I have ever caught. I didn't have a scale, but estimated the fish between 25-30 lbs.


----------



## SCal (Jun 27, 2016)

Nice fish.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Very nice. Congrats.


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

HOSS! 8# test? Way to go!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Wowza!!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice one ! I don't think I would told anybody about the gay blade lure. Lol


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Man that is a fatty!!! You did great and I bet it was an awesome fight!!!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Always great to get a personal best! Good job landing it with 8# test.


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

Not sure that name (gay blade) is politically correct today.


----------



## olegator (Dec 6, 2014)

Wow, bet you got close to running out of line on that one....or had to chase her.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Buckyt said:


> Not sure that name (gay blade) is politically correct today.


That was one of my Dad's favorite lures. If I remember correctly, it was an all metal trembler-style bait that came out before the popular Rat-L-Trap lures.


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

Bodupp, you are correct. These baits are some I found on EBAY by searching Metal lures. They only cost about $1 each. They will really catch white bass, and stripers. I wish they made one a little bigger.
I believe I have caught close to 500 white bass in the last month on these baits. Most have been vertical jigging in about 25' deep water. They cast like a bullet on 8# line.


----------

